

Silicon Valley Fight Club - tlrobinson
http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?videoId=3361421

======
Prrometheus
Could be a good way for YC to pick its investments. I would be willing to bet
that the winners would exhibit above average survival in the business world.

~~~
tomjen
Not so - the best way to survive a war is to let somebody else fight it.

